# Bama/Wisconsin



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Roll Tide.


----------



## srb (Sep 5, 2015)

Should be a good game...


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 5, 2015)

Good luck tide... looking forward to a good game.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 5, 2015)

Roll Tide. Getting tired of watching all these scrimmage matches. Finally a top 25 matchup. Seems like only Bamas willing to matchup big right out of the gate year after year after year.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

Auuuuuggggghhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! Tension breaker. Had to be done.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Good luck tiders!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

So Coker for the start.
Thanks, Brownie!


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 5, 2015)

Did Henry change his number? I thought he was also 27 last year.


----------



## srb (Sep 5, 2015)

I hope Ala puts the big ten in its place!!


----------



## tcward (Sep 5, 2015)

Rough start there bammer....


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 5, 2015)

srb said:


> I hope Ala puts the big ten in its place!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

AFter the years with McCarron and Sims, Coker looks HUGE back in the pocket.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

Good lawd at how open the Bama WR's are! woohoo!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

Yes!!!!!!


----------



## srb (Sep 5, 2015)

Go ala


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 5, 2015)

Henry!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2015)

nice stop by front seven


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

what in the world was coker thinking?


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 5, 2015)

Coker is not good when he is pressured. Cam is also struggling at pass blocking tonight.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

meh.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Good stand by the badgers


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> what in the world was coker thinking?



ready to see Bateman.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> ready to see Bateman.



Dont be so hard on Coker the O line isant helping him to much....


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

The Badgers have a veteran defense. It's gonna take a while to wear them down. Coker just needs to settle down.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Wisconsin needs to keep just chiping away and eat some clock. Wear the Bamma D down


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Rut roh


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 5, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Dont be so hard on Coker the O line isant helping him to much....



The line is struggling a lot, especially Cam Robinson. For a future high round pick, he is really missing some blocks right now


----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2015)

What's up w/that?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

TD Badgers!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Good Stand by the Badger and turned it in to 7! we got a ball game boys and girls!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

well....shoot.
That defensive secondary coach we hired last year has really helped our pass coverage. Not.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 5, 2015)

Nice drive by  Wisky. Gunna be a good one.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 5, 2015)

Coker does not play like a senior.  Dude has to learn to throw the ball away instead of taking sacks.  Don't have much confidence in him


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Excellent coverage by the Badger specialty teams! Wow they came to play!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> well....shoot.
> That defensive secondary coach we hired last year has really helped our pass coverage. Not.



Not good


----------



## tcward (Sep 5, 2015)

If Henry ever goes down, Bama is toast.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

1st down Bama! They are starting to impose their will


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Another 1st from Henry he is the whole offense!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Another stupid penalty from Bama!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Drake stuffed put Henry back in!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

Way to go, Drake!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Huge play by Drake in the screen game! Bama starting to roll!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

1st down Bama penalty declined


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Clocks being reset


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

crank it up guys!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Bama players too strong the Badgers can't get them on the ground


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

TD Bama!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

Foster!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2015)

Bama finally gets it in gear.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

TV timeout go to the bathroom folks!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

14-7 Bama


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2015)

i loved the nice block by the bama player as foster crossed the line


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Looks like Coker got rid of the 1st game jitters


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

defense.. shake shake


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

killing us with the short quick outs.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 5, 2015)

Wow.. I thought Auburn looked bad!


----------



## oops1 (Sep 5, 2015)

Eye wreckin them first game day jitters got to Erybody


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

lawdy be. A bama sack!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2015)

Defense! Booyah!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

you gotta be kidding me.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Bama settled in but the secondary is suspect....


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 5, 2015)

Bama's front seven is good, but not as good as the hype. This is gonna go down to the last play


----------



## weagle (Sep 5, 2015)

Good game so far.  The Badgers are playing tough but I don't think they have the horses to hang for the whole game.  

Coker looks great when he isn't hurried in the pocket.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2015)

Bama looks terrible on D this series.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

We got lucky.
That was a terrible punt by Scott.


----------



## srb (Sep 5, 2015)

Perfect miss big ten....


----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2015)

Lucky break. Bama is lucky to be leading.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 5, 2015)

The secondary needs to step up in the middle. It seems like all of Wisconsin big play are in the middle of field.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Bama looks terrible on D this series.



One pass is a series? 
Anyway, the Badger QB is passing lights out. They can't run much on us but its still concerning that he's got only two incompletes.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Bama is missing something


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Lucky break. Bama is lucky to be leading.



lol. what has Wisconsin done. 7 pts in a half is good d.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Lucky break. Bama is lucky to be leading.



this


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> lol. what has Wisconsin done. 7 pts in a half is good d.



They are not getting dominated by Bama that for sure!! Down 1 score at the half not to bad!!!!


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 5, 2015)

Coker's just looks like he's lost


----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2015)

Bama finally looks like Bama.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2015)

henry just moved ahead of chubb in the heisman race.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Henry is 90% of the O


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2015)

10 carries 131 yards 2 tds against a Quality opponent.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 5, 2015)

Oh course as soon as I say that, they score.


----------



## srb (Sep 5, 2015)

Put that big ten team away...


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> henry just moved ahead of chubb in the heisman race.



Yes he did. He is a beast! Wish we could have got him every TD I watch him score makes me sick! He should have been a Dawg! Don't tell anyone but when he is running down the field I pretend he is a Dawg.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> henry just moved ahead of chubb in the heisman race.



The only thing that will stop Chubb is his own teammates. We have too much depth at RB for one of them to win the Heisman.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> 10 carries 131 yards 2 tds against a Quality opponent.



He is better than any other back in the country


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

Are we finally wearing down their o-line?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> He is better than any other back in the country



glad you see the light.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> glad you see the light.



All joking aside dude is a freak!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

geez guys... 2 False starts n a row?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Are we finally wearing down their o-line?



I would say so. Too much speed on the Bama D along with size.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

What a wasted series. This one is a mess.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

Henry got us back in FG range but Griffith misses.
Just an ugly wasted chance.


----------



## JHannah92 (Sep 5, 2015)

Griffith still terrible.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 5, 2015)

Well,, Adam Griffith still Sucks


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

He's going to get it in the ear hole by Saban!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

In other news...
TAMU 24 ASU 14
WVU 30 GSU 0
ND 31 Texas 3


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2015)

do we have another kicker. we cant take another year griffith.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2015)

More Bama mistakes.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2015)

elfiii said:


> More Bama mistakes.



thug.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

elfiii said:


> More Bama mistakes.



first game. I'm not ready to give up on them yet.


----------



## weagle (Sep 5, 2015)

Henry is monster, but Chubb is a better running back.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Another penalty


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

There we go!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

The bama grind. i love it.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Wisconsin D is TIRED


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

TD Henry!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 5, 2015)

Running with authority now. Roll Tide!


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 5, 2015)

Bama finding their groove.. I sometimes get the impression your head coach don't trust your OC.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2015)

Bama just iced the game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Another penalty



another td by the beast against a quality opponent.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Yep this one is ovah....


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2015)

cklem said:


> Bama finding their groove.. I sometimes get the impression your head coach don't trust you OC.



neither do the vols


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Yep this one is ovah....



yep. just adding to the heisman reel for henry.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> another td by the beast against a quality opponent.



Heisman cuz!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. just adding to the heisman reel for henry.



I know I has its on mines dvr......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

Roll tide!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Another penalty. Bama better hope they dont play like this when they play an SEC team!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Henry is 90% of the O





cklem said:


> Bama finding their groove.. I sometimes get the impression your head coach don't trust your OC.



I'm hoping you are right and LK will learn that when a defense cannot stop your RB, don't change the gameplan.
Kiffin loves a balanced attack but we had several games that he tried to pass when we just didn't need to and turned over the ball quickly.

bogus PI call.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

Bama "D" looks good!


----------



## mizuno24jad (Sep 5, 2015)

We need reggie ragland protecting our borders cause aint nobody runnin across that line


----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2015)

Wiskey just won't rollover and play dead.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

No need to try and run on the Bama D just spread them out and throw the ball they cant stop the pass....


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

One thing Wisconsin has thats better than Bama is the deer hunting.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> No need to try and run on the Bama D just spread them out and throw the ball they cant stop the pass....



 similar to last year.


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 5, 2015)

You won't have to worry about Bama when conference starts, their gonna be tough this year just like always, they ain't gonna show nothing this early. See how Bama takes over when they want.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> similar to last year.



No need to panic the Run D is legit!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

Is Saban ever happy?


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 5, 2015)

Bamers kicker gonna cost them a game or 2 this year. Good grief.....

jt


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 5, 2015)

Griffith can go back to Poland

and don't come back


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2015)

ok. this stupid kicker has got to go. this will not work in a tight game with the barn or lsu.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Bamers kicker gonna cost them a game or 2 this year. Good greif.....
> This
> jt





BROWNING7WSM said:


> Griffith can go back to Poland
> 
> and don't come back



It's too cold.....


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 5, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> One thing Wisconsin has thats better than Bama is the deer hunting.



You could throw walleye fishing in there too, lol Sure aint gonna be football that's for sure.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

In other news.....
WVU 44 GSU 0
Notre dame 38- Texas 3
TAMU 38 ASU 17
and 
Southern Miss leads Miss. State 10-7 in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

Great special today about Bama's kicker! Enjoyed watching it and his hardships from Poland.. Was pulling for him on that last kick! It was a cool story for sure! Good for him to get what he has! Really enjoyed it!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Great special today about Bama's kicker! Enjoyed watching it and his hardships from Poland.. Was pulling for him on that last kick! It was a cool story for sure! Good for him to get what he has! Really enjoyed it!



Yep......now, back to reality 

Dude sucks


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Great special today about Bama's kicker! Enjoyed watching it and his hardships from Poland.. Was pulling for him on that last kick! It was a cool story for sure! Good for him to get what he has! Really enjoyed it!



he can go back to pooland or yall can have this idjit.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> In other news.....
> WVU 44 GSU 0
> Notre dame 38- Texas 3
> TAMU 38 ASU 17
> ...



I thought GS would put something on the board!!! Man Texas is in a long slump!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I thought GS would put something on the board!!! Man Texas is in a long slump!!



I did too. Didn't think they'd win but surprised at being shut out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

Drake busts loose!!!!
TD!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Yep......now, back to reality
> 
> Dude sucks





Matthew6 said:


> he can go back to pooland or yall can have this idjit.



Cause he missed a kick. It was a cool story and good for him! And "No" we have a good kicker..


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

I just don't agree with taking all the starters out this early. Still got a lot to work on.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I just don't agree with taking all the starters out this early. Still got a lot to work on.



We all do.. 2 lightning delays for UGA didn't help.. I'll take the lack of injuries..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Cause he missed a kick. It was a cool story and good for him! And "No" we have a good kicker..



he sucked last year too. this team is to good to tolerate a lousy kicker who is not living up to his scholarship. (yes hes on scholarship).


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Satan is mad


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> We all do.. 2 lightning delays for UGA didn't help.. I'll take the lack of injuries..



true true...
The newbies give up the TD.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Cause he missed a kick. It was a cool story and good for him! And "No" we have a good kicker..



Nobody here would give a crap if he wasn't from GA. ....just cause he was shipped to GA from Poland doesn't mean he doesn't suck.   He is horrible!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> he sucked last year too. this team is to good to tolerate a lousy kicker who is not living up to his scholarship. (yes hes on scholarship).



Your kickers at Bama suck compared to ours..


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

40 rushing yards from Wisconsin... WOW


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Satan is mad



As he should be. Back-ups are being sloppy.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Nobody here would give a crap if he wasn't from GA. ....just cause he was shipped to GA from Poland doesn't mean he doesn't suck.   He is horrible!!



 He will cost yall a game this year too maybe it will be in Athens!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> As he should be. Back-ups are being sloppy.



Fitzpatrick is a back-up?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> true true...
> The newbies give up the TD.



You guys will need it. Tough schedule ahead!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 5, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> He will cost yall a game this year too maybe it will be in Athens!!



No doubt he will and it very well could be that game


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Fitzpatrick is a back-up?


True freshman. I thout it was Matta- whatever that got the PI penalty at the goal line.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> He will cost yall a game this year too maybe it will be in Athens!!



Maybe... It'll happen! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> No doubt he will and it very well could be that game



In all honesty I am dumb founded that Bama doesn't have a couple quality kickers.


----------



## weagle (Sep 5, 2015)

Very solid game for bama.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

All I know is it's great to have football season underway!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 5, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> In all honesty I am dumb founded that Bama doesn't have a couple quality kickers.



You're not the only one.  I have cringed for years now on every field goal attempt


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> In all honesty I am dumb founded that Bama doesn't have a couple quality kickers.



Never understood that either... They go for TD's...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

weagle said:


> Very solid game for bama.


Thanks, Weagle.
A lot to be happy about and some things to be worked on.
Congrats to you Aubies taking down the Petrino's.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> True freshman. I thout it was Matta- whatever that got the PI penalty at the goal line.



Gotcha.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Congrats bammers yall look good as usual....


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 5, 2015)

Great game. Wisky gave a great effort, just got worn down as the game went on. Got some things to work on, no doubt. But overall solid performance by the Tide.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 5, 2015)

Bama woke up and got it done as always. Good win for you Tide fans.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2015)

Congrats Bama fans! Nice win for y'all!


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 5, 2015)

Good win by Bamer - they will lose in athens on a missed field goal. Mark it down.......

jt


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 5, 2015)

Nice job Bama!!!, as usual.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2015)

Roll Tide !!  Congratz on a W against a solid team.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 5, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Good win by Bamer - they will lose in athens on a missed field goal. Mark it down.......
> 
> jt



and the mutts will lose to the Volssux the next weekend. Mark it down.......

jt


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 5, 2015)

I just was not that impressed. Too much confusion, secondary still not turning looking for the ball, offensive line got beat too many times. Will take the win but a lot to work on


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Roll Tide !!  Congratz on a W against a solid team.



pure class


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Good win by Bamer - they will lose in athens on a missed field goal. Mark it down.......
> 
> jt



thug


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Roll Tide !!  Congratz on a W against a solid team.



Thanks, Quack-bro!


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> thug



Wha> I'm giving out free $ here. Book it wit da bookey.

jt


----------



## BrotherBadger (Sep 6, 2015)

Geffellz18 said:


> Great game. Wisky gave a great effort, just got worn down as the game went on. Got some things to work on, no doubt. But overall solid performance by the Tide.



Pretty much exactly how I thought the game would go. Game was higher scoring than I thought it would be. It will be a rebuilding year for us, but saw some promising things.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 6, 2015)

Bama certainly didn't look like the dynasty they claim to be


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 6, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Bama certainly didn't look like the dynasty they claim to be



Nope, they sure didn't look like a 15 time National Champion, 24 time SEC champion team..  All that and they still won easily against a non cupcake...

Roll Tide


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Bama certainly didn't look like the dynasty they claim to be


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 6, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Bama certainly didn't look like the dynasty they claim to be



So is that the new expectation now for game one? Other than the '09 opener with Clemson, I haven't seen a "dynasty" style performance on game 1. 

There are always going to be some chinks in the armor that will need to be worked on. I like the fact that Bama works them out on quality opponents right out of the gate. Truly tests and challenges the team.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 6, 2015)

the dawgs woke up this morning and realized that they are still the red headed stepchild, and chubb is the 2nd or third best back in the sec behind Henry and maybe Drake.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 6, 2015)

matthew6 said:


> the dawgs woke up this morning and realized that they are still the red headed stepchild, and chubb is the 2nd or third best back in the sec behind drake.



1980


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 6, 2015)

you still drankin ssthug.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> the dawgs woke up this morning and realized that they are still the red headed stepchild, and chubb is the 2nd or third best back in the sec behind Henry and maybe Drake.





Bored?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bored?



check the stats and opponents from yesterday.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2015)

Henry is a thug


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> check the stats and opponents from yesterday.



Don't ask a UGA fan to read numbers. There are no pictures to accompany stats to help them understand what they are looking at.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't ask a UGA fan to read numbers. There are no pictures to accompany stats to help them understand what they are looking at.



You Bama boys really want to compare Chubb's stats to Henry's.....

Chubb has better stats in his freshman year than Henry's career stats...


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You Bama boys really want to compare Chubb's stats to Henry's.....
> 
> Chubb has better stats in his freshman year than Henry's career stats...



when Henry wins  the Heisman it will be for his body of work this season as the featured back, on a championship team playing the toughest schedule in the nation. Nice try at deflection thug.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You Bama boys really want to compare Chubb's stats to Henry's.....
> 
> Chubb has better stats in his freshman year than Henry's career stats...



Of course, if King Richt hadn't had to pull him to play because of Thug Gurley's actions and consequences you boys never would have had a clue who Nick Chubb was. 

Wow!!! With all of those yards I bet he's a real scoring machine isn't he? 

Oh.......Wait......Hmmmmm........


----------



## elfiii (Sep 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> the dawgs woke up this morning and realized that they are still the red headed stepchild, and chubb is the 2nd or third best back in the sec behind Henry and maybe Drake.



Thug 1. ^


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 6, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Of course, if King Richt hadn't had to pull him to play because of Thug Gurley's actions and consequences you boys never would have had a clue who Nick Chubb was.
> 
> Wow!!! With all of those yards I bet he's a real scoring machine isn't he?
> 
> Oh.......Wait......Hmmmmm........



As one who follows the recruiting process, I knew Georgia was getting a heck of an athlete in Chubb. No surprise to me what he has done.

Remember, Georgia's game was stopped with 9:54 remaining in the fourth quarter due to lightning. Had that not happened, Chubb would've rolled to at least 250 yards.  

We have a long season ahead of us and I can see both backs putting up big numbers this year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> As one who follows the recruiting process, I knew Georgia was getting a heck of an athlete in Chubb. No surprise to me what he has done.
> 
> Remember, Georgia's game was stopped with 9:54 remaining in the fourth quarter due to lightning. Had that not happened, Chubb would've rolled to at least 250 yards.
> 
> We have a long season ahead of us and I can see both backs putting up big numbers this year.


I like Chubb. I liked watching him at track meets when he was in high school. He's a good kid.

Outside of that, there are two inane flaws that  Richt has that have and will continue to cost him. A) not playing underclassmen unless forced to do so [a la Chubb] and B) keeping starters in a game long passed the point where it is necessary to secure a winning edge, thus risking an injury of one of his starters. Doing so also deprives play time from those that just might be better than your starters with a little game time experience under their belt.

Under the new playoff system, style points no longer matter, especially against an un-ranked opponent. 

One of the things I do admire about Saban is he WILL play underclassmen, especially once a game / opponent is under control. By the time the game had ended Saturday night I do believe we had seen just about every receiver on the bench recruited in the last 3 years.  We saw a 3rd QB, albeit only for the last few plays, and saw a potential RB that needed some good experience against a good defense hit the field. 

It was a good night to be a Bama fan, no unnecessary runup score was done, and lots of talent on the team got to hit the field, including the entire second string defense. That is what builds future players.  No lightning needed.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 6, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like Chubb. I liked watching him at track meets when he was in high school. He's a good kid.
> 
> Outside of that, there are two inane flaws that  Richt has that have and will continue to cost him. A) not playing underclassmen unless forced to do so [a la Chubb] and B) keeping starters in a game long passed the point where it is necessary to secure a winning edge, thus risking an injury of one of his starters. Doing so also deprives play time from those that just might be better than your starters with a little game time experience under their belt.
> 
> ...



I can agree to some of what you have said about Richt, and maybe Chubb should have came out sooner. Georgia did play 19 true freshmen yesterday. So that's a lot of guys getting some much needed experience for us. Hopefully we can get just as many of the young guys in the game next week against Vandy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> I can agree to some of what you have said about Richt, and maybe Chubb should have came out sooner. Georgia did play 19 true freshmen yesterday. So that's a lot of guys getting some much needed experience for us. Hopefully we can get just as many of the young guys in the game next week against Vandy.



I would love to see y'all rail Vandy in a shut out.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2015)

I wonder if Saban is scared to schedule ULM again? You big donors on here next time you guys are hanging with Nicky ask him when they are going to ask the Wart hogs back to T town. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2015)

Also Henry is a thug


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I wonder if Saban is scared to schedule ULM again? You big donors on here next time you guys are hanging with Nicky ask him when they are going to ask the Wart hogs back to T town. Go Dawgs!!


You haven't looked at Bama's schedule this year have you.

It's ok, Google is your friend.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You haven't looked at Bama's schedule this year have you.
> 
> It's ok, Google is your friend.



No did I miss them on you guys scheduled? It is use to show you how to copy n paste...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> No did I miss them on you guys scheduled? It is use to show you how to copy n paste...



Put down the Bud light and back away from the keyboard slowly sir.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Put down the Bud light and back away from the keyboard slowly sir.



You better call your boys it's FB season in the sports forum!!! New phone didn't want to use it in case I get banned but oh well I work with IP's for a living I'll be good.....


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2015)

Hey 6 Bamma sux!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 6, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> No did I miss them on you guys scheduled? It is use to show you how to copy n paste...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Put down the Bud light and back away from the keyboard slowly sir.





Them dang "Smart" phones are a killer!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Them dang "Smart" phones are a killer!



 it's ok I can't spell in real life.....


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 6, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> it's ok I can't spell in real life.....



 I'm very aware of how them Smart phones are. I quit using them due to them putting incorrect words in my posts. They call them "Smart" phones, but I beg to differ.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't answer work emails anymore unless I don't have a choice but my signature does read please excuse any typos replied from I phone...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I don't answer work emails anymore unless I don't have a choice but my signature does read please excuse any typos replied from I phone...



Well there's your problem. You're an IT fella and you still use an Iphone?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> you still drankin ssthug.



Nope. I probably won't drink for a WHILE.

We had a great time in Athens and I figured out one thing.......When hollered out quickly, Go Noles sounds like Go Dawgs.  

You wouldn't believe how many slapped me on the back and said "yeah baby, Go Dawgs". :





Now I just need this headache to go away. Congrats to Bama on a quality win.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 6, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nope. I probably won't drink for a WHILE.
> 
> We had a great time in Athens and I figured out one thing.......When hollered out quickly, Go Noles sounds like Go Dawgs.
> 
> ...



So, fill us in on what all you did in Athens. Glad you had a good, safe time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nope. I probably won't drink for a WHILE.
> 
> We had a great time in Athens and I figured out one thing.......When hollered out quickly, Go Noles sounds like Go Dawgs.
> 
> ...


Inversely, when copious amounts of alcohol are consumed by Dawg fans, when they attempt to slur / yell Go Dawgs it sounds eerily familiar to Go Noles!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well there's your problem. You're an IT fella and you still use an Iphone?



That's my work phone that's what they provide.... I'm not an IT guy that's the most under appreciated position in any company...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> That's my work phone that's what they provide.... I'm not an IT guy that's the most under appreciated position in any company...



IP / IT - Tomato / Tomahto.......


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 6, 2015)

Who's to say Wisconsin is not a cup cake.They have a first year head coach and offensive coordinator,lost the leading rusher in the country last year to the draft and their top defensive player was out of the game.Pre season rankings don't really mean anything as we witnessed on Saturday.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 6, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Hey 6 Bamma sux!!



when does your mod poll go up. make sure to run with silver britches. choose thug 2 (the momon) and your doomed. 

btw. 
chubb wont get more than 40 yards on bama.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 6, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Who's to say Wisconsin is not a cup cake.They have a first year head coach and offensive coordinator,lost the leading rusher in the country last year to the draft and their top defensive player was out of the game.Pre season rankings don't really mean anything as we witnessed on Saturday.



they will have a better record and bowl than the dogs at the end of the season.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> they will have a better record and bowl than the dogs at the end of the season.



Toyota 4x4 is that you?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 6, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nope. I probably won't drink for a WHILE.
> 
> We had a great time in Athens and I figured out one thing.......When hollered out quickly, Go Noles sounds like Go Dawgs.
> 
> ...




thanks thug. means alot coming from you.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> when does your mod poll go up. make sure to run with silver britches. choose thug 2 (the momon) and your doomed.
> 
> btw.
> chubb wont get more than 40 yards on bama.



You want to make a friendly bet on your Chubb yardage forecast?


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 6, 2015)

Coker looks kinda shaky in the pocket when he's under pressure.Ole Miss. should really put him to the test.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> when does your mod poll go up. make sure to run with silver britches. choose thug 2 (the momon) and your doomed.
> 
> btw.
> chubb wont get more than 40 yards on bama.



What number beer are you on?


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 6, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> You want to make a friendly bet on your Chubb yardage forecast?



Yea I'd like to get in on some of that too!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> What number beer are you on?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Yea I'd like to get in on some of that too!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 6, 2015)

brownceluse said:


>



nah. i dont do bets since that thug welched out on one last year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 6, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> What number beer are you on?



totally sober. in fact, i just left church. not buyin into the chubb hype.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> nah. i dont do bets since that thug welched out on one last year.



Aight den just wanted to give you an opportunity if you change your mind I'll be around.... What thug welched on a bet?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 6, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Aight den just wanted to give you an opportunity if you change your mind I'll be around.... What thug welched on a bet?



not one of the current thugs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> not one of the current thugs.



I'll bet ya.. And I won't welch...


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 6, 2015)

LOL at the Bamer's. Brown dose not drink Miller light or any other kind of beer. He is a DGD and is a homer like all of us.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2015)

Hope this boy gets cleared to play again soon.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hope this boy gets cleared to play again soon.



Poor guy didn't even know where he was at.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Sep 7, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Who's to say Wisconsin is not a cup cake.They have a first year head coach and offensive coordinator,lost the leading rusher in the country last year to the draft and their top defensive player was out of the game.Pre season rankings don't really mean anything as we witnessed on Saturday.



While this will be a down year, we will still win more than likely the West and probably only lose 2-3 games going into the bowl season. Our offense isn't really new, as both the HC and OC were here under Bielema. Wisconsin's offense will be fine once the OL gets more time to gel and our defense will probably be top 10 in the nation again.



> Hope this boy gets cleared to play again soon.



Hopefully. Caputo is a key part of our secondary and a good kid.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> totally sober. in fact, i just left church. not buyin into the chubb hype.





I betcha you go to one'odem Thug churchs where ya'll all chug a fowty and eat a poke skin for communion..


----------



## Headhunter1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Aight den just wanted to give you an opportunity if you change your mind I'll be around.... What thug welched on a bet?





Hooked On Quack said:


> I betcha you go to one'odem Thug churchs where ya'll all chug a fowty and eat a poke skin for communion..



yep. im a redneck catholic.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 7, 2015)

BrotherBadger said:


> *While this will be a down year, we will still win more than likely the West *and probably only lose 2-3 games going into the bowl season. Our offense isn't really new, as both the HC and OC were here under Bielema. Wisconsin's offense will be fine once the OL gets more time to gel and our defense will probably be top 10 in the nation again.
> .



If they win there division that don't say a lot for the Big 10.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I betcha you go to one'odem Thug churchs where ya'll all chug a fowty and eat a poke skin for communion..



Now that's kind of funny!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 7, 2015)

Boom! 

•••


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 7, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> So, fill us in on what all you did in Athens. Glad you had a good, safe time.



I'll have to make a few phone calls. Maybe they can fill me in on what we did. 



We basically just bar hopped. Myself and an Auburn fan left the game after the 1st quarter (it was just too dang hot). We then went back to Hotel Indigo and watched the game from the bar. From that point on it was kind of cloudy but I do remember Generals and the Sand Dollar followed by Toppers. 


We had a pretty good time up there though.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I betcha you go to one'odem Thug churchs where ya'll all chug a fowty and eat a poke skin for communion..





Then spends the rest of his day sitting on the porch sipping on fowty's...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'll have to make a few phone calls. Maybe they can fill me in on what we did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome back Thug! You haven't missed much. Just a couple more Vol fans mad at me and a couple more ignore buttons hit...


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Then spends the rest of his day sitting on the porch sipping on fowty's...



thats beautiful man, really.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Sep 7, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> If they win there division that don't say a lot for the Big 10.



One bad game(against a great team like Alabama) at the start of the year and Wisconsin is trash huh? I bet you were one of those guys who said the Big 10 was trash after week one last year too. Most knowledgeable people don't judge an entire season based off of one game in September.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 7, 2015)

BrotherBadger said:


> One bad game(against a great team like Alabama) at the start of the year and Wisconsin is trash huh? I bet you were one of those guys who said the Big 10 was trash after week one last year too. Most knowledgeable people don't judge an entire season based off of one game in September.



I didn't call them trash but  just take a look at what the Big 10 did over the weekend.One or two good teams don't make the whole conference great


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 7, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Welcome back Thug! You haven't missed much. Just a couple more Vol fans mad at me and a couple more ignore buttons hit...






I just got caught up on that thread.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Sep 7, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I didn't call them trash but  just take a look at what the Big 10 did over the weekend.One or two good teams don't make the whole conference great



I don't really see many games that the Big 10 lost that they should have won. Northwestern upset Stanford, a bad Michigan team lost a close game to a very good Utah, Minnesota played TCU extremely well. Purdue is trash and wasn't favored.

The only game I can think of as being a bad loss is probably Penn state, maybe Nebraska?
I'm not sure how good BYU is going to be.

Sometimes when you play quality teams OOC, you lose. Again, it's one week in September. That's not enough of a sample size to draw any real conclusions.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2015)

1st game, 1st week, not much to go on. Bama does the same going to week 4 or 5 then we'll know. That goes for all teams. Every team has a long time to get prepared for the 1st game.... This is the time when a coach find's out what they got and what they have to work with. A long season ahead for all teams.


----------

